# les pans prenaient de l'aisance devant lui



## alenaro

_Les pans de son manteau qui *prenaient de l'aisance devant lui...*_
Je ne sais pas donner un sens à la derniere partie. La phrase est prise de un conte/roman à la ligne où l'on dit que l'autere croise un homme qui se promene en sens contraire...

Merci à tout le monde


----------



## itka

Nel dizionario (Larousse) c'è :  
aisance  = (Sart) vestibilità: _donner de l'aisance à la veste_ dare più vestibilità alla giacca.

Io lo capisco come :_ "Le falde del mantello si allargavano dinanzi a lui _(mentre caminava)".


----------



## alenaro

itka said:


> Nel dizionario (Larousse) c'è :
> aisance  = (Sart) vestibilità: _donner de l'aisance à la veste_ dare più vestibilità alla giacca.
> 
> Io lo capisco come :_ "Le falde del mantello si allargavano dinanzi a lui _(mentre caminava)".



Oui, je crois que ça marche, quelque chose comme ça quand meme...
Merci Itka


----------



## coeurdenids

Anche puo dire:

_Le falde del mantello si strisciavano leggeramente dinanzi a lui._


----------



## alenaro

coeurdenids said:


> Anche puo dire:
> 
> _Le falde del mantello si strisciavano leggeramente dinanzi a lui._



Cela n'a pas beaucoup de sense...

Peut-etre tu pourrais dire: _Le falde del mantello si toccavano l'una con l'altra davanti/dinnanzi a lui._


----------

